# Shall we try chat sometime between 6 and 7pm Central Mon. May 29th?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

What do you think?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi there Moldie:How are things this week? Glad to see you back on the chatline. How's your computer course? What type of computer course are you taking? I took a course about 5 years ago, when I was totally computer illiterate. I was lucky to have 2 gals sitting beside me help me out.Since getting my computer, I've learned a lot on my own. I am still discovering new things that my computer does. I have friends and relatives that are really good at computers, but I hate bothering them.How's the weather in Wisconsin? Have you started any planting yet? I planted some annuals and am discovering the perennials around my new place. Some of the perennials look like weeds, so I'm not pulling anything out until next year. I hope to put my veggie garden in this week. (I'm a little late in planting).Did you hear about the e-coli scare up here. It was found in a communal well. Apparently it came from run off from a farmer's field. Five people have died from this and hundred's more are ill. It's scary I only lived 45 minutes from this town when we were on the farm. Walkerton is a pretty little town, pop. 5000. A lot of tourists go through this town to reach Lake Huron. Since moving down to Niagara area I buy my water. Usually buy it in big jugs. I hope that this will be over soon for the people of this town.I had some ex-coworkers over for dinner today. We've been friends since 1983 and have stayed in touch. They loved my new place, lots of laughs, fun and good food. What more do I need? Anyways, hope to talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Moldie i am in the chat room right now . Please come and join me !!!!


----------

